
Kubernetes and microservices: Making the web faster, stable, and more open - dankohn1
https://venturebeat.com/2018/05/06/kubernetes-and-microservices-a-developers-movement-to-make-the-web-faster-stable-and-more-open/
======
tango12
I'm quite excited about finally being able to achieve the holy grail of
"reusable microservices".

I think the key thing that makes this actually possible in the Kubernetes
world is the idea of operators + CRDs. It gives devs/ops a stable surface for
configuring/scaling/operating a reusable component which is a pain otherwise.

Perhaps even, the ease of running multiple microservices on Kubernetes will
one day be greater than the ease of just operating a monolith.

------
cup-of-tea
Assuming the microservices are stateless, this is basically dynamic functional
programming. It's how I like to program after spending some time with Common
Lisp.

It does pain me to think about the massive overhead of communicating via HTTP,
though. Just think of the whole network stack that is being used when doing
one simple call and compare that to calling a subroutine on the same computer.
It's really nice for us programmers but it strikes me as being too easy.
Imagine being a civil engineer but you can make everything out of titanium or
any other expensive material.

~~~
ecnahc515
Modern HTTP has been made fairly efficient, especially with HTTP/2\. I think
the overhead is more in the data formats that are in common use, like
XML/JSON, but with adoption of GRPC which combines Protobuf with HTTP/2 I
think a lot of this is going to be more efficient. It's not as efficient as it
could be, but we're also getting a lot of features and functionality for it
too.

